# CUBETIME for the TI 84 (and maybe 83)



## TomZ (Jun 6, 2008)

UPDATE: 100ths of a second are now displayed (warning: they're an estimate)

Inspired by the CUBELAB by Swordsman Kriby, I've made something like he's done, but mine's got some more features and a better layout. And best of all, you don't need to copy the code, as I've compiled it to a 8xp file which you can download to your calculator.

When you run the program, you will be presented a scramble:





If you've done a solve before, the time will be also be shown.

Now, press any key (except clear, which closes the program) to start the count:





Again, press any key to stop the count. Your time will then be displayed, and press any key again to bring up this menu:





Once you've done 5 solves (and every 5 solves thereafter), you will be shown a screen regarding your times:




In addition, this screen is also shown for 12 solves.

You can simply send this file to your TI 84 (or maybe 83) and the program will then be shown under the program (PGRM) key.

http://rapidshare.com/files/120675060/cubetimer.8xp.html

I would be verry happy to get some feedback, and suggestions for more features.

Enjoy cubing (in class)!


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 6, 2008)

Closed source TI-BASIC program? LOL. It's not that hard to do something like this, and Kirby's would do just fine for anyone who can't program.


----------



## immortalcube (Jun 6, 2008)

TomZ said:


> The program is closed source, but I am willling to provide the source code to anyone who wants it for any acceptable reason.



I don't have a wire for my TI 83+, so I always put all my code in by hand, but there are ways to read the source code very easily.
This looks interesting, and if it's less than ~300 lines of code, I might put it on my calculator.


----------



## TomZ (Jun 6, 2008)

It is 281 lines of code, this is the source: http://rapidshare.com/files/120675744/source.txt.html


=subscript l.

@LM: You're right.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 6, 2008)

anybody out there owns/have worked with the HP calculators? (48g, 49g, 50g)

I got one recently, and wanted to do a scrambler...

maybe a timer and average calculator too, but I would be happy with just the scrambler 

I found very little information about the 50g specifically, and a looooot for the 49 (too much I don't know where to start...lol)

I tried one of the examples with IF ELSE THEN END, but won't work (probably a mistake on the page), but I know little to nothing about RPN...

so, if anybody happens to know it...


----------



## linkmaster03 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks nice, you can optimize it a lot though. Remove end parentheses and quotation marks if it is the end of the line. Keep programming.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, I've come to deduce that there is no possible way to have a timing feature on the TI 83. Also, there's a lot more than just the end of line optimizations. For example, Single line IF statements don't need the THEN statement after:

before:
IF F=1
THEN
Output(...
END

after:
IF
Output(...


Sees its much better.


----------



## TomZ (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you for the comments. I've updated the program, and it shaved a couple (50-ish) of bytes off it. Also, I changed the timer to display 100ths of a second. It's merely an estimate of the time, but it works pretty well.


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope this also works on the TI-92 or the Voyage 200


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 8, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok, I've come to deduce that there is no possible way to have a timing feature on the TI 83.



Of course, get a TI-84+.


----------



## TiVe (Oct 18, 2014)

can somebody please give me a d/l link for this program? thanks


----------



## josh42732 (May 3, 2015)

Link doesn't work anymore. I really wanted to see a program that would do this, too.


----------

